# Whats your home practice setup!



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Looking for family volume control as i have young kids...its cool playing unplugged but its always more fun hearing it plugged!

I use 20 watt heads with low db speakers and attenuator but for this to sound good at low volume it aint gonna happen lol


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think any low watt amp is fine - tube or not. But IMO, you need at least one 12" cabinet, better 2x12 for a nice bottom end. I've been up & down this road many times and I find using the amp's overdrive just a bit for ripple breakup w/ an overdrive/distortion pedal is one of the best ways to go for great low volume crunch that sounds like it would loud. I tried 17 pedals before I found what I wanted.

Resonance was the key!


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes the pedal route! The thing is i have never found one that i like...and youre right nothing less than 1x12. Im a sucker for 4x10 too bad for me just 1x10 is no fun 🙃
I guess ill have to keep looking.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

PC with VST plugins and headphones. I have hundreds of amps, pedals, cabs, mic’s, etc. at my disposal. I can easily play along with videos, mp3s, or whatever.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use my Fillmore 50 combo with a 1X12 extension also plugged in. I put it on the half power 25 watt mode and use the masters to get the volume down. Having said that, I have a good sized house and its just the wife and I. My home office is far away from her woman cave, where she usually is when I'm blasting. My volume, although well below gig volume, is fairly loud for in house. I also believe you need a certain amount of volume to sound decent.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The positive grid Spark is a great little practice amp despite its small size.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have finally figured out the whole digital lifestyle. A good set of monitors filled in the gap that was missing and they track volume super well so of I want need to play low I can too.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

For silent playing I have a Headrush MX5.

If people are awake I use any of my other stuff through a Boss WAZA TAE so I don't piss of the neighborhood.


----------



## Jazz Hands (Nov 18, 2021)

I had been using a Mesa California on the 2 watt setting, but just bought the Boss Waza Air headphones, which are amazing.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

HX Stomp and quality open back headphones. Also doubles as a quite effective and very lean recording rig.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

For Basement
Marshall Custom JCM1 mini stack, Op Amp Big Muff, Blues Driver, Cry Baby

For Backyard
Laney Lionhart Mini St with Tonebridge app 

For late night
JBL headphones W/ mustang micro
Songster app for tab


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> PC with VST plugins and headphones. I have hundreds of amps, pedals, cabs, mic’s, etc. at my disposal. I can easily play along with videos, mp3s, or whatever.


Same here. Plug into the PC and use VST plugins (Helix Native, in my case). Studio monitors or headphones. I'm able to play along with any recordings/videos with studio-quality sound that blends well with the music. Well, except for my awful playing. No amount of "studio-quality sound" can make that blend well! 🤣


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

A micro terror or AC4TV could be helpful for getting some really low volume dirt. But even those can be very loud at 1/4 watt. It’s a weird thing to try to find that satisfying crunch.


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks guys theres so much ways to achieve this!

Ok im a dinosaur concerning digital gear. I tried a pod when they appeared on the market. I have to do my lessons 🤯

2 mesa users with great master too and the califoria tweed is cute 🤔


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I like my Yamaha THR-10C.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Modelling is great for this purpose. A drummer friend of mine and I jam using an HX Stomp XL and e-drums into a TC Helicon Blender (mixer for jamming), and my wife and kids can't hear how much I suck. It's great!

If playing solo, you don't even need the mixer.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You can get a Vibro Champ XD for not much and it is full of brilliant tones at low volume. There's also its big brother the Super Champ.


----------



## heritageguitarguy (Jan 22, 2020)

my practice or general home playing is a friedman mini dirty shirley 20 watts ///amazing tones at low volumes that was one of the reasons I bought it...stryman flint/stryman decco or line 6 dl4....bobs your uncle!!!...simple bit pricey but fits my needs


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I play STL Tonehub and amphub either stand-alone or through my DAW. I find the interface quality makes a huge difference with amp sim and I also firmly believe that after owning helix, fractal, Kemper and plug ins galore that the STL Tonehub is by far the most authentic tones and funnest to play.

for amps I have a couple with killer master volumes that sound greatat bedroom volumes, shiva and jj hr.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a time for amazing tone and there is a time for good enough tone.
I don't mind a 100w head with a master volume at 1... IMO, every rig will sound "good enough".

When I was living in apartment, I was using the cab/combo facing the sofa or was using pillows to attenuate the sound. A few tweaks on the eq, and there it was.... the "good enough" tone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I rarely need to play so quietly, but the Traynor Quarterhorse and Orange Micro Terror both fill the bill. The Orange has nicer dirt, the Traynor nicer cleans and added modulation FX.

Edit: Forgot to mention that the Boss ME80 has a headphone jack and a shit ton of FX. Compared to some alternatives, my options are fairly affordable....I'm well past spending big money on something that gets little use.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Axefx 3 mk1 and usually headphones. Sounds great and doesnt disturb anyone.

I have mackie CR4 monitors for the empty house. I had a line6 powercab+ but wasnt using it.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> The positive grid Spark is a great little practice amp despite its small size.


Definitely, and there's a battery powered Spark mini that just launched.

I do a lot of practicing on the Positive Grid Spark, mainly because I can feed my phone's audio through it via Bluetooth, which is really convenient. I can pull up a metronome app, iReal Pro or any other backing tracks.



BobChuck said:


> There is a time for amazing tone and there is a time for good enough tone


That's a great way of putting it. I still use the big rig as often as I can to maintain a connection. But for practicing, I want something I can fire up quickly, sound reasonably good at low volume, and get started.

One thing I've never really done is practice outside in the backyard. As the weather gets warmer, I plan on using my Fender Mustang Micro headphone amp. It has a passable clean and it can stream Bluetooth, so I think it'll be a good enough option. (I'd love a pair of Boss Waza headphones, but I won't shell out $500+ for a pair of headphones that'll be subject to that much wear and tear.)

This is more related to ergonomics than volume, but I have an EART headless (Strandberg body shape) that's become my go-to for practicing while seated. It stays in the same position with a guitar strap, whether seated or standing. I mostly practiced while standing before, so it's real treat to be able to sit and have that practicing translate to a standing position as well.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

Currently run a Kemper into my headphones. But when I want to use my 100watters I have a torpedo captor and again into my headphones. 
Both sound great and can be quite quiet.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

USUAL PRACTICE set up: THR10c, AC4TV and Smallblock 110 in a styrofoam enclosure to my left. Mac Pro and mixer to my right. Two Yorkville CX80p monitors (and headphones for JamKazam or recording) Dog to my right. All in a 9x9 room that used to be the coal storage area for the house!


inin s


----------



## Lefuneste (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm a longtime and faithful user of a Yamaha THR 10C modeling amp, either at low volume or with headphones. I can play backing tracks and guitar lessons through its aux entry, which is connected to my laptop. It's a simple and very versatile setup, it covers all my needs.


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

They all seem to be grear alternative thanks folks!


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

For me it’s been a quad cortex into my monitors. Quiet enough.
I really enjoy the captures on the QC , , especially of my own setup, much more than the models built in.


----------



## Martvince (Sep 15, 2019)

Pedalboard into a Laney Lionheart L5 studio 5w head, using the headphone output.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I either use my Suhr PT15IR through headphones or my bigger amps with a Suhr Reactive Load IR.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

When friends ask me what amp to get so as not to wake up the kids or annoy the neighbours I always tell them to get a preamp and use headphones or buds. In my experience, no small amp is going to ever that give big sounding amp tone we all crave so I recommend not even trying. It's just practice anyway so what does it matter how it sounds? For that purpose I use a TASCAM Guitar Trainer. I can play alone or else play along with an MP3 track to learn up new songs and all anybody can hear is the sound of an unplugged electric guitar.


----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

Found that i still have a vox pathfinder with trem.
Need to change the input, wondering if its worth it. Could use headphones with it.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

This is the thing that has eluded me forever.

Nothing sounds like open air guitar amp to me, like not even close. 

Emulation doesn't do it for me and headphones into practice amps or a DAW is a wash.

Honestly, Cubase with their bundled emulators sounds better than the headphone out jack on a Vox AC10 whatever it is, or a Strymon Iridium (couldn't return that fast enough)

They all sound like shit to me compared to playing my actual amps.

I wish (and would maybe give it one more shot) I could find the answer, on the cheap btw. Doubt it though.

So I just sit by and wait for everyone to leave the house, and turn that shit up and try to make the most of that limited time of sonic joy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## SlApBaCkEcHo (Nov 11, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is the thing that has eluded me forever.
> 
> Nothing sounds like open air guitar amp to me, like not even close.
> 
> ...


Actually thats what i do...waitin for everyone to leave. Or play unplugged.

Some said to me the gjika power of ten amp is perfect at any volume but its totale out of my price range lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> This is the thing that has eluded me forever.
> 
> Nothing sounds like open air guitar amp to me, like not even close.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that except your playing time is limited by your family’s outings. I’ve gone Quad Cortex into a professional recording mixer out to two 10” FRFR speakers of 1000 watts. Just sold one nice tube amp. Others will likely follow suit. Could not be happier with my sound and the lack of heavy shit to carry to gigs or practice.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

My personal favourite. The amp has an aux in and headphone out. Since I’m playing through a real amp it feels like I’m playing through a real amp. Using DI to IEMs also means my practice sound is pretty close to my stage sound.

I’ve tried to make emulations work and never really liked it.

Now, if only I could get something like this for guitar…


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

_Azrael said:


> My personal favourite. The amp has an aux in and headphone out. Since I’m playing through a real amp it feels like I’m playing through a real amp. Using DI to IEMs also means my practice sound is pretty close to my stage sound.
> 
> I’ve tried to make emulations work and never really liked it.
> 
> Now, if only I could get something like this for guitar…


Good 'ol Capo. Been using that for years.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I use Helix with a pair of good headphone and it's great. Personally except for the "moving the air" sensation of a real amp, with a bit of dialing in I get great tones. Plus as @1SweetRide suggested, it's way lighter to carry around.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Fender Bassbreaker 15 using preamp gain at bedroom volumes.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 425929


Nice, I don't have any amp but that's one I'd like to get, how is it holding up in a gig setting with drums... ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Derek_T said:


> .... how is it holding up in a gig setting with drums... ?


Generally pretty good. I've used it for a lot of rehearsal space jams with drums, a few guitars and bass but in a large place you'd probably need to mic it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my current home set-up. Sometimes I use a Radial Bigshot A/B/Y to split the signal, but I don't find that the Boss ME-80 unnecessarily colours the sound. Sometimes there's a Line Driver and a Ditto in the signal chain. I love these little Laney amps, lots of tone without ear splitting volume. (I'm tempted to get another for the front porch and travel. I play so much in the front porch that the convenience of a dedicated amp is appealing.)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> Fender Bassbreaker 15 using preamp gain at bedroom volumes.


I have this amp, have only used it once lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

axefx feeds the beyerdynamic DT770’s 99% of the time. I don't feel I'm missing anything over having a tube rig or a loud rig - I can turn up headphones to the point of a headache too.

These are some old clips. I don't think I ever posted my goldtop into plexi one...


__
https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fsludgey-serus


__
https://soundcloud.com/sears-was-here%2Fmjt-strat-jammin


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> View attachment 427992
> 
> 
> axefx feeds the beyerdynamic DT770’s 99% of the time. I don't feel I'm missing anything over having a tube rig or a loud rig - I can turn up headphones to the point of a headache too.
> ...


I think Sludgey Serus amply describes that sound very well. I just about went into a coma listening to it its so mucky and down tempo. I love it man!!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I live alone in my own house. There's nobody to disturb. My practice rig is my gig ready rig, not that I've had any gigs since the lockdowns. I need to find a band, I guess, now that life is back to normal. Not sure why I haven't been more proactive on that front. My other rig is my open mic rig, a smaller grab n go affair but still loud enough for small venues. I suppose I should also start participating in those again too. Fuckin' covid rearranged my brain. I gotta snap out of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I think Sludgey Serus amply describes that sound very well. I just about went into a coma listening to it its so mucky and down tempo. I love it man!!


The Serus has since moved on, but that preset still gets a fair chunk of my time.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> I live alone in my own house. There's nobody to disturb. My practice rig is my gig ready rig, not that I've had any gigs since the lockdowns. I need to find a band, I guess, now that life is back to normal. Not sure why I haven't been more proactive on that front. My other rig is my open mic rig, a smaller grab n go affair but still loud enough for small venues. I suppose I should also start participating in those again too. Fuckin' covid rearranged my brain. I gotta snap out of it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/covid-19-wastewater-ottawa-record-high-projecton-1.6525387


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Yet another rework of the old closet.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've been practicing outdoors with my Fender Mustang, but I wanted a dirty sound that doesn't sound awful.

I decided to dig up my old Zoom G3. No one wants this thing, so I've kept it. I forgot that it has a decent built-in metronome and the amp sims sound pretty good if you dial them in right. I threw the Dual Fusion in front of it and it sounds cool. (My Dual Fusion has messed up footswitches-- another one I can't get rid of.)

It all fits nicely on a small pedalboard too.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Zoom pedals were never amazing, but they do a lot of things decently. I have G92.tt that isn't spectacular but if you out the time in to dial some sounds it does pretty decent.

I like your portable outdoor practice rig


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> Zoom pedals were never amazing, but they do a lot of things decently. I have G92.tt that isn't spectacular but if you out the time in to dial some sounds it does pretty decent.
> 
> I like your portable outdoor practice rig


I was given a G1xon as a gift. For 100 bucks: amp sim, drum box, looper... I spent hours of practice on that. Even today I'm still using it with the Helix for the drum box and external audio in.

It's not the best modelers out there sure, but what you get for the price is pretty decent.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

My practice rig... well, let's face it, my only rig, is my Carr Mercury V (1x12 combo). 16 watts at full power and from 1 to 4 watts when you switch in the built-in attenuator. Pretty much gets you into baby is asleep territory.


----------

